
Why Hollywood Thinks Atheism Is Bad for Business - coloneltcb
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/culture/2014/03/hollywoods-hidden-hostility-to-atheism.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
sentenza
Lately I've grown weary of the overall tone that Hollywood productions (and to
some extend American media productions in general) have. Maybe I've gotten old
or maybe I'm hopelessly out of touch with mainstream culture but two things in
particular alienate me (and my friends):

1\. The need to somehow shove god into everything. Vocal religiousness makes
me (and I think many Europeans) quite uncomfortable.

2\. Pornographic celebration of violence contrasted with ridiculous
prudishness. One of the children's movies (or maybe "family" movies) I watched
when I was a kid had female toplessness in it. Judging by the late effects,
today, decades later, I can tell you that this causes absolutely zero
problems. Neither does male nudity. But today, whenever I go to the cinema, I
must be prepared to see people being hacked to pieces, which is IMO totally
fucked up. Not that I have any problem with violence in movies, but why does
it have to be _every single one_ of them? I mean Pirates of the Caribbean 2?
That is a movie made for children by Disney. Why does it start with explicit
scenes in a torture prison?

I have, however, observed one positive trend, which is the growing willingness
of television series producers to take a more relaxed stance towards nudity.

Maybe I'm just getting old and grumpy. Hmpff.

------
qq66
Atheism, as a conceptual focus of a movie, is about as interesting as a group
of people who aren't marathon runners. It's hard to define a character by what
they don't believe in.

There are plenty of movies that are "atheist" in that God or deities do not
play any role in the movie. For example, the movie "Her" and a million others.

------
ChuckFrank
Oh the irony. Hollywood has realized that "Piety is profitable"

~~~
protomyth
Well, given the "liberties" taken with Noah, I don't think they've learned
much. Also, I find the authors dismissive narrative probably puts this article
in the poorly researched end of journalism.

